# Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]



## Tarrew (12. März 2014)

*Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Hey, 

ich habe bei Media Markt vor ein paar Monaten einen LG Monitor gekauft. 

Vor ~4 Wochen hatte er dann auf einmal einen Grünstich. Ich hab ihn also weggebracht und hatte ihn nach ca. einer Woche wieder.
Dann lief auch alles gut für ~5 Tage. Dann war der Grünstich wieder da. 
Ich hab ihn also wieder weggebracht und hab bis heute auf ihn gewartet. Diesmal wurde der komplette Display getauscht.
Fahre also mit dem Ding nach Hause, hoffe dass jetzt endlich alles läuft, darf aber feststellen, dass diese Verbindung zwischen Monitor und Standfuß total starr ist, sodass man den Winkel des Monitors nicht mehr verändern kann. 
Jetzt hab ich den nochmal da hingebracht und die wollen den nochmal reparieren.

Wie oft dürfen die das machen? Ich meine der ist zum 3. Mal in ~7 Tagen Nutzung kaputt. Und dann muss ich immer ewig darauf warten. 
Hab ich irgendwann Anspruch auf ein Neugerät? 

Grüße


----------



## crazyracer98 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Hi Tarrew,

Ich hatte selbst Probleme mit Geräten aus dem Media Markt (alter PC, Portabler DVD-Player) und kann nur sagen: Der Support ist mist und die Geräte werden laut diesem erst *nach dem 3. Mal Reparatur* zurückgenommen (_Stand Ende 2012_).
Reparatur heißt, dass irgendein Teil ausgewechselt werden musste und dies auch auf deiner Bescheinigung steht!
Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Saturn ist meistens (zumindestens bei mir) freundlicher oder bestell nächstens einfach Online bei Händlern wie Alternate, Caseking, hardwareversand.de oder Mindfactory.
Anschauen kannst du dir das Produkt im Laden, Marke und Artikellbezeichnung aufschreiben oder merken und das dann bei dem Händlern deines Vertrauens bestellen.

Grüße crazyracer


----------



## DSHPB (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Stichwort (gesetzliche) Gewährleistung:

Der Händler *kann* 2x nachbessern/austauschen, oder gleich den Betrag erstatten.
Nach dem 2. Versuch der Nachbesserung kann der Kunde den Betrag zurückfordern oder erneut nachbessern lassen. Der Händler *muss* in dem Fall (nach 2 Nachbesserungsversuchen) den Betrag erstatten, sofern keine weitere Nachbesserung erwünscht ist.

---

Solltest dich da, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht mit einer Gutschrift abspeisen lassen, sondern auf Erstattung bestehen (der Händler muss erstatten, außer du bist mit einer Gutschrift auch zufrieden).

---

Ich würd den Monitor komplett zurückgeben und ein anderes Modell anschaffen, denke ich, außer es soll eben genau der Monitor sein, wegen Besonderheit X oder wie auch immer.

Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

§ 440 BGB Besondere Bestimmungen für Rücktritt und Schadensersatz - dejure.org

§ 437 BGB Rechte des Käufers bei Mängeln - dejure.org

§ 434 BGB Sachmangel - dejure.org


----------



## Dartwurst (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

@crazyrazer: Wenn Alle wie Du handeln dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn der stationäre Handel vor die Hunde geht. Und wo schauen wir uns dann die Ware an?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Die grossen Händlerketten sind alles, aber keine lokal verwurzelten "Unternehmen von nebenan".


----------



## aloha84 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Ansichtssache, meist bringen sie zumindest Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Das stimmt, kann aber nicht das Hauptargument sein, wenn man miesen Service und überzogene Preise akzeptieren soll.

Ausserdem muss ich bei einem Unternehmen, welches die Angestellten zu Hungerlöhnen beschäftigt und keinerlei Weiterbildungen ermöglicht, nicht zimperlich sein. Die wollen Marktwirtschaft? Dann können sie Marktwirtschaft haben.

Ich war 8 Monate lang bei MM tätig (nebenher zur Ausbildung 50%) und auf der Seite ist der Laden nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*



> Ansichtssache, meist bringen sie zumindest Arbeitsplätze.



Wozu, wenn die Menschen mit der Leistung unzufrieden sind?

Arbeitsplätze...
...Die Geld kosten
...Die die Produkte teurer machen
...Weshalb die Leute mehr Geld verdienen müssen um den gleichen Standard zu halten
...Weshalb Betriebe mehr zahlen müssen
...Weshalb Betriebe gucken müssen wo sie an Arbeitsplätzen einsparen können um nicht unter zu gehen

...Mir ist klar, dass die Argumentation sehr, *sehr * unvollständig und ungenau ist, aber ich denke es ist klar worauf ich hinaus will: Geschäfte müssen sich halten, weil sie benötigt werden, nicht aus "Mitleid". Ich bin auch ein Gegner von "im Laden angucken und Online kaufen", verstößt ein wenig gegen die guten Sitten. Aber es ist legal. Einige Geschäfte erstatten wenn man ein offizielles Angebot vorzeigt den Differenzbetrag. Dann ist das wieder legitim.
Wie schon gesagt: Geschäfte sollen sich m.M.n. selbst halten, nicht gestützt werden.

B2T: An deiner Stelle würde ich auch auf Rückgabe bestehen, da du scheinbar ein Montags-Modell erwischt hast. Ob du dir dann den gleichen noch einmal oder einen anderen kaufst kannst du dann ja überlegen.


----------



## Tarrew (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Alles klar. Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich war eben so sauer, dass ich eine Email dahin geschrieben habe:



> Hey,
> 
> ich habe bei Media Markt vor ein paar Monaten einen LG Monitor gekauft.
> 
> ...



So. Dann bin ich Essen gegangen, komme grade wieder und hab folgende Email bekommen: 



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die erste gute Nachricht von denen heute.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*



Tarrew schrieb:


> Die erste gute Nachricht von denen heute.



Würde ich ablehnen und mit Verweis auf die verlinkten Paragraphen vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. 
Dabei ganz wichtig: Auf die AUSZAHLUNG bestehen (müssen sie machen). Sie dürfen dir zwar einen Gutschein anbieten, sie dürfen dir die Auszahlung aber nicht verweigern^^


----------



## Haxcy (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

§ 439
Nacherfüllung.


(1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung nach seiner Wahl die Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen.


Du hast das Recht zu wählen, ob der Händler den Mangel beseitigt (Reparatur) oder ob du einen neuen Monitor bekommst.

Die wollen dir erzählen Sie dürfen erstmal x-mal reparieren bevor du was neues bekommst - ist aber nicht richtig, s.o.!


----------



## Tarrew (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Ja das ziehe ich auch vor.

Muss ich irgendwas beachten, wenn ich das Geld zurückhaben möchte? 

Grüße

#edit:

Okay die bieten mir ja jetzt einen neuen Monitor an. Kann ich tdz auf das Geld bestehen?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Gemäss §440 BGB stehen dem Händler *zwei* Versuche zu, das Produkt zu reparieren. Danach gilt die Nacherfüllung als fehlgeschlagen.

DANN steht dem Käufer gemäss §437 BGB das Recht zu, vom Vertrag zurückzutreten oder den Kaufpreis zu mindern (was dir nichts bringt, denn ein kaputter Monitor für 50€ ist immer noch kaputt^^)




Tarrew schrieb:


> Muss ich irgendwas beachten, wenn ich das Geld zurückhaben möchte?



Ja, du musst explizit auf Herausgabe des Kaufbetrages in Form von Bargeld oder Banküberweisung bestehen und dies beweisbar darlegen (z.B: via E-Mail oder mit einem eingeschriebenen Brief).



Tarrew schrieb:


> Okay die bieten mir ja jetzt einen neuen Monitor an. Kann ich tdz auf das Geld bestehen?


Natürlich.


----------



## Haxcy (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Bedingung für Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag sind bei dir erfüllt soweit ich gelesen habe, da die Nacherfüllung fehlgeschlagen ist.

Du hast also das Recht vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten.
Das bedeutet, du bekommst den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

@Haxcy 

Da musst du aber aufpassen. Der Händler KANN einen Gutschein anbieten - der Käufer muss diesen aber NICHT akzeptieren, da er im Vergleich zum Bargeld minderwertig ist (probier mal, mit einem MM-Gutschein bei Lidl zu bezahlen ).

Du musst also explizit auf die Herausgabe des Kaufpreises in Form von staatlichen Zahlungsmitteln (Euro) bestehen.


----------



## Tarrew (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Sooo. Da bin ich wieder. 

Habe dem netten Herrn mit einer netten Email geantwortet und wurde "freundlich" empfangen. 

Der Mann vom Service hat mir dann die Papiere fertig gemacht. Allerdings so, dass ich ein Neugerät kriege. 
Ich dreh mich nochmal um und sage nochmal, dass ich gerne das Bargeld hätte. Er sagt mir, dass soll ich dann in der Abteilung sagen. 

Dann bin ich da und der nette Mann will es einfach nicht warhhaben. Ruft nochmal andere Leute an, informiert sich wann was repariert wurde und weswegen und ob man mich nicht doch zu einem Neugerät irgendwie zwingen kann.
Irgendwann wollte er mir dann den Gutschein andrehen und gefühlte 2 Stunden bin ich dank euch um 140€ reicher  

Dankeschön


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Was wollen die auch anderes machen? Ne Anzeige riskieren?


----------



## Tarrew (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Vllt auf meine Unwissenheit setzen. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich vorher diesen Bildschirm:
LG 22EN43VQ-B 54,6 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der gefällt auch ziemlich gut.
Sollte ich mir wieder den gleichen holen oder gibts in dem Preissegment was besseres?
Sollte halt auf jeden Fall ~22Zoll haben, HDMI und FullHD.

Grüße


----------



## DSHPB (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft Reperatur bis Neugerät?[Media Markt]*

Gängige Empfehlung hier:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDMI, 23", FullHD, IPS-Panel  Nur etwas mehr, von 140,- kein allzu großer Sprung.


----------

